# work cars of the Loyet Logging Company



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some pictures of work cars on the Loyet Logging Company. Some of you may have seen them on the old site, but I now have a better camera to take pictures. First is the work / blacksmith car 


























































Next are the logging disconnects made out of New Bright trucks 


























and here is the caboose based on the HO scale model made by Kadee 










































If you have any questions feel free to ask. Hope you enjoyed the pictures. 

Aaron Loyet


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice stuff, when do we get a video of the Frankenstein Shay pullings these around?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaron, great modeling! I like the realistic look your models provide, including the weathering, very nice! I do have one complaint. The line for the winch detracts from the model because it appears to be heavier than the hook, so it looks loose. What did you use? Maybe try some thinner thread? I do like the black and white shots also, makes the models look like they are from a time in the past


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice modeling and weathering!


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies guys. I used wax linen for rope which is to heavy, using smaller thread is a good idea. 

Vic, next time I have the shay and cars out I will try to make a video and post it. 
If you have any more questions feel free to ask. 

Thanks, 
Aaron Loyet


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the pleasure of being a member of the Gateway Garden Railroad Club with Aaron. His modeling talent is very striking. He keeps coming up with little new items that keep you coming back looking for more. If he creates bad work, I think he keeps it hidden. ;-)


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Aaron, 

Great looking cars, you gotta get them together with the shay and take some picks. 

chuckger


----------

